# Visa Advice for long distance relationship



## kcastronar (Mar 11, 2013)

So my fiance and I are trying to look into one of us coming to one country or the other in order to be together in one place for longer than 6 months. He's currently applied for a work visa in Canada but in the case that he's denied I wanted to have a back up plan. 

I'm not entirely sure what route of visa I should go for when it comes to choosing the best one for my situation. We're obviously engaged but the date isn't until Sept 25th 2015, we put it off to give us time to get in the same country and plan together, so the fiance visa is out since you need to be married within 6 months. I don't think the unmarried one works either because since we're in long-distance relationship, we haven't ever lived together in any legal way. I stayed with him when I was in the UK on a student tier 4 visa last year but that only mounted to 6 months together and I never paid rent. 

I plan on going for dual citizenship after the marriage so I need a visa that allows me to reapply within the country in order to stay until/after the wedding during the dual citizenship processing period. 

I have a University degree but no real 'career' as my convocation is next month and I'm still in those early getting myself on my feet stages in terms of what I want to do as my career. It's something I've been more or less putting off because I don't want to get heavily involved in it here in Canada only to uproot if you understand what I'm trying to say. 

So... Any suggestions? I would really appreciate the help. I'm stressed to the max trying to find the right way to go without wasting money only to be denied.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kcastronar said:


> So my fiance and I are trying to look into one of us coming to one country or the other in order to be together in one place for longer than 6 months. He's currently applied for a work visa in Canada but in the case that he's denied I wanted to have a back up plan.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what route of visa I should go for when it comes to choosing the best one for my situation. We're obviously engaged but the date isn't until Sept 25th 2015, we put it off to give us time to get in the same country and plan together, so the fiance visa is out since you need to be married within 6 months. I don't think the unmarried one works either because since we're in long-distance relationship, we haven't ever lived together in any legal way. I stayed with him when I was in the UK on a student tier 4 visa last year but that only mounted to 6 months together and I never paid rent.
> 
> ...


There are basically two kinds of visas - settlement visa which eventually leads you to live permanently, and limited leave visa with defined length and you are expected to return home at expiry. Some limited leave visa can be extended and eventually lead to settlement, while others don't lead to indefinite leave.

If you are under 31 and haven't used it up (or former working holiday visa), you can stay in UK for 2 years under Tier 5 youth mobility scheme visa, which allows you to work. If you have a UK-born grandparent, you can go for 5-year ancestry visa. Or if you have Irish ancestry, Irish citizenship may be possible through foreign birth registry.

Student visa is possible but you need funds to pay for fees and upkeep, and sponsored work visa is very difficult esp for a recent graduate with little work experience.


----------

